# "over at the knee" "buck knee" opinions



## diat150 (Dec 1, 2011)

anybody have horses with this problem? any opinions. I am looking at a fox trotter with this issue and not sure what what to think. supposedly there is no lameness, just a conformation issue.


----------



## Emerald24 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey There- 

I had a Quarab a couple years ago who was "over at the knees." He had no lameness issues whatsoever. He moved beautifully! In fact, I showed him quite often in Half-Arabian Huntseat and he always placed well. He was a great horse! 

As for the horse you're looking at, I honestly wouldn't worry about him/her being "over at the knees." That being said, I'd still recommend having a vet check done if you're serious about buying. That goes for any horse you're interested in, though! :wink:

Take care and good luck!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

My horse is over at the knee, and from what I have been told majority of TB's are as well. Ive also been told that over at the knee is far better than behind at the knee. 

As far as any issues, my horse is only 2yrs old, but Ive ridden, and worked with several horses that were over at the knee, and being over at the knee didnt cause them any issues. Good Luck!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Of course, the severity of any fault will greatly influence the possible impact it will have on the horse's soundness. Many faults (over at the knee, toed out, toed in, cow hocked, etc) are acceptable if they are mild. Of course, they are nowhere close to ideal, but a horse with a mild form of any of those can have a perfectly functional and productive life with no lameness issues. Being back at the knee, having upright pasterns, or very posty legs are faults that run a high risk of causing lameness at some point.

I guess, long story short, like Csim said, being over at the knee is a heck of a lot better than being back at the knee. I wouldn't turn down a horse that was over at the knee, providing that it wasn't too severe.


----------



## diat150 (Dec 1, 2011)

here is a picture of the mare


----------



## diat150 (Dec 1, 2011)

and a video of the mare


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Being over at the knee might be the least of that horse's problems... Is it a rescue?


----------



## diat150 (Dec 1, 2011)

I dont think so. it looks a little thin in that picture, here is another


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, her knees don't worry me much at all. Other things worry me more, like why she's so thin (whether she just hasn't been getting enough food or whether she is a very hard keeper) and the length of her back is questionable, though that may be a breed thing, I'm not terribly familiar with gaited breeds.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Definately needs some weight put on, her ribs should be covered so you can feel them but not see them. She needs feed although she is not in horrible condition.
Over at the knees is not a problem. She seems to be only slightly over at the knees and as already said, better over than under.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I would have the horse 'Vetted' or at least do flexion tests on it front and hind legs. If it is an older horse (which it appears it could be), I would never buy it without flexion tests and using hoof testers on its feet. If a handler flexes each knee, each fetlock and each hind leg very tightly for 1 1/2 to 2 minutes and then immediately has someone trot the horse out, most problems will show up. If this horse's knees bother it at all, it would most likely show up with flexion tests.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I Hate flextion tests! absolutly useless test. Every horse I have ever owned has failed a flexion test and yet gone on to do never have a day lame in its life. 
Harvey my 32 yr old pony failed a flexion test aged 13, even today he has absolutly no signs of artheritis or problems with any of his joints

If you are worried about legs, get xrays they are farr more reliable!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, if she isn't a rescue case she should be. She has no belly at all. She needs a upgraded home for sure.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a wonderful little mare who is mildly over at the knee. Has never caused her any issues to date. 

I would agree that the mare in those photos has more pressing issues than her knees.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I've owned a great horse that was slightly over on the knee.......she was ridden 9 times a week, jumping 3 days a week...never lame a day in her life.

I also own a horse that has slightly benched knees.....again no problems with soundness.

The key is to what degree....

Super Nova


----------

